# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ще не вмерла Україна.....

## TATY

But this forum has. 
POST PEOPLE!

----------


## Dogboy182

Ленiн жiв!

----------


## N

> Ты за Сталина, Ты за Ленина... Я за всех российских баб.

 Те за Сталина за Ельцина...
Я за всех российских баб

----------


## TATY

> Ленiн жiв!

 жив - and that mean he lived.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No, it means he LIVES. Short form of живой

----------


## Darobat

Meні подобаєсь пиріг?

----------


## TATY

> No, it means he LIVES. Short form of живой

 Can you read, this is a Ukrainian forum, and in Ukrainian живий means alive, lives. 
жив is past tense masculine of жити - to live 
Ленін жив - Lenin lived 
Він жив - He lived
Вона жила - She lived
Воно жило - It lived
Вони жили - They lived   

> Meні подобаєсь пиріг?

 Мені подобається пиріг 
and it is always ся, even after a vowel.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

So what then, o wise one, is the short form in Ukranian (if it exists) of живий? How do you say Lenin lives?

----------


## TATY

Ленін живий. This isn't Russian you know, there are differences. 
They don't use short forms much. 
Adjectives looks like short forms anyway. Although you can use the long forms (e.g. ая but these are archaic). 
Невелика квартира - A small flat
Чисте вікно - A clear window
Добрi люди - Good, kind people 
I suppose the short form would be Жив, but as illustrated it causes ambiguities. They would just assume you meant lived.

----------


## синичка

> Добри люди - Good, kind people

 Добр*і* люди   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Добри люди - Good, kind people   Добр*і* люди

 Yeh opps   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Ясно вікно

 TATY, що ти маєш на увазі? 
"Ясн*е* вікно"? Ніколи не чула такого поєднання слів   ::  Може, "чисте" чи "прозоре"?   ::

----------


## TATY

> Ясно вікно
> 			
> 		  TATY, що ти маєш на увазі? 
> "Ясн*е* вікно"? Ніколи не чула такого поєднання слів   Може, "чисте" чи "прозоре"?

 Bloody Russian corrupting my Ukrainian  :P

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Ленiн жiв!   жив - and that mean he lived.

 
I dont know ukrainian and i was just trying to be funny by using i's. 
Its from a poster i saw  _Ленин жил, ленин жив, ленин будет жить!!_

----------

